# London Underground - One For Kook



## MAH (2/6/05)

I p!$$ed my pants laughing when I played this.

*BUT BE WARNED IT CONTAINS LANGUAGE THAT SOME MY FIND OFFENSIVE* 

London Underground


----------



## Gough (2/6/05)

Classic :lol: :lol: 

I'd reckon Paul Weller and the Jam would approve as well. Top Darts!

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (2/6/05)

How easy would it be to substitute in CityRail :lol:

Doc


----------



## kook (2/6/05)

Hehe, seen it but cheers 

The first time I played it i had the volume up a little too high at work


----------

